# TT Forom link not working!!!!!



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

The TT Forum link in the top left corner of all pages is pointing to http://www.ttforum.co.uk and brings up a Server Error page.

Someone forgot to put the hyphen in  come on Jay get your hands up.

Marc


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Still not working then :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=83201


----------

